# Snake River through Hells Canyon video - 7/6/15-7/11/15



## dport (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, love the hitch hiker...


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

Interestingly enough, that was the only video clip that I shot the entire week that had an interloper in it. Of course, I knocked lots of spiders and webs off of the gopro and pole later in the week. Little bugger....


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

I really like the takeout shot. Nice video!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

Dr.AndyDVM said:


> I really like the takeout shot. Nice video!


Thanks! I thought that was a fun way to end the video.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

So much more awesome with good audio. Great vid.


----------



## spiderguide (Jun 4, 2009)

*cfs 7,900-then to 18k.?*

Granite was good video.
Was it 7900 or 18k?


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

We hit Granite right at 9,650 cfs, during the lower water time of day down canyon. That far down, the water rises later in the afternoon. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sweet what a well done video. I'm wanting to hit Hells Canyon and thus really helps. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks. I enjoyed shooting and editing this one. Really love how much the audio adds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

Do you shoot at 1080 or superview? 
You got lucky at Granite Rapid. Good movie, man. 
That's a nice run.


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

1080p wide. Not a fan of the superview. Too much fisheye for me. Thanks! And yes, Granite was as close as we've ever been in that boat. Last year we pinches through that wave like it wasn't there. Little higher flow this year for us, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

